# smelt??? anyone catching?



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Gonna give it a shot tonight, not sure where I am headed yet, but as i understand it, all I need is some size 22 hooks, split shot, some maggots and a lantern. Rig the hooks about 10'' above one another in series of 3. Let the lantern hang near the water to draw them in and start catching? 

Am I missing anything?

I heard cotton balls work too, may try that.

Do I need to find clear water or will they bite in dirty water as well?

Thanks in advance for any info guys......Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Clear water is best as you can see the smelt come into the lantern light and adjust your presentation depth. Very small ice jigs tipped with a maggot work great and eliminate the need for a split shot. 

Be sure to let us know how you do.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

the clearer the water the better! make sure that you get some small minnows, thats working good
good luck


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info fellas...I pulled about 3 dozen or so in about 2 hrs out of conny. Minnow heads seemed to work for me as others were using whole minnows with decent results. I also used a led floating light instead of a lantern. Water clarity is like 6'' right now up there.

Shouldnt be long till there are in thick?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I'd be interested to hear if anyone has ventured to Edgewater yet to see if the smelt were there?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice thats not bad, the water just has to clear a bit...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you guys fishin from shore?


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Did ok at Conny tonight. About 50-60 fish. Bite turned off when the wind picked up. Alwayzfishin....I finally outfished you! Only because you weren't there.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice job Tony! Now you have a fish fry, lol

Give me a call when you want to get out again...maybe this week?

Lets go soak in the 33 degree water again!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

how early does the bite start? I have never fished for them and want to give it a try. Thanks


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I thought you fished for them with a big net?


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Maybe we should start a "smelt" specie page on the forum, lol. I'm loving this info. I've eaten these little buggers B4 and I'd love to eat them again. Freakin Delicious when fried up! I'm subscribing to this thread and will be looking forward to getting a couple dozen myself.


----------



## fishingaddiction (Jan 31, 2011)

How do you clean them little things.I can remember when I was young late 60s early 70s my uncle and a group going to michigan and using nets to catch them by the garbage cans full can't imagine cleaning that many.Don't hear of to many being caught here on the western end maybe I can buy some from PC fish co. if not any ideas where I can get some to try.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

fishingaddiction said:


> How do you clean them little things.I can remember when I was young late 60s early 70s my uncle and a group going to michigan and using nets to catch them by the garbage cans full can't imagine cleaning that many.Don't hear of to many being caught here on the western end maybe I can buy some from PC fish co. if not any ideas where I can get some to try.


Giant Eagle has them in the seafood section if you want to buy them frozen. Cleveland gets them good but walleye fishing is still good so a few of us haven't tried for smelt yet, when I do I'll report back. You cut the heads off with scissors, zipper the belly then clean them out with a tooth brush.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

If anyone is thinking about trying Edgewater tomorrow night or Friday night...let me know.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

One good 8 lb Walleye = 100 smelts LOL


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

dwmikemx said:


> One good 8 lb Walleye = 100 smelts LOL


But they don't smell like cucumbers.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

russ9054 said:


> But they don't smell like cucumbers.


Ya, haahhaaa!!!.LMAO


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

dwmikemx said:


> One good 8 lb Walleye = 100 smelts LOL


and they taste wayyy better


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Steelhead Fever said:


> and they taste wayyy better


i agree, deep fried smelt, mmmmm...mmmmm..mmmm... not much better with a heavy lauger to wash it down.


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Will be up that way next week for steelhead and gonna try to get a bucket of smelt at night. Keep us informed if they are in. 

Usually fish conny but does anybody get them in bula?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2011)

How'd you do? Planning on going up next week...


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

I have only been fishing for smelt the past couple weeks but I think I have pretty much figured out that if water clarity is less than about 6 inches....Stay home. Water choppy....Stay home. Hang a lantern near the water you're fishing but don't always fish directly underneath in. They seem to like to hang around the edge of the light. Use small emerald shiners if you can net them. Hard to believe that smelt eat emeralds.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

buckipicker said:


> I have only been fishing for smelt the past couple weeks but I think I have pretty much figured out that if water clarity is less than about 6 inches....Stay home. Water choppy....Stay home. Hang a lantern near the water you're fishing but don't always fish directly underneath in. They seem to like to hang around the edge of the light. Use small emerald shiners if you can net them. Hard to believe that smelt eat emeralds.


have you been up since the last time i saw you?


----------



## Lipripper (Jul 16, 2005)

around what time do you fish for them? can you use them for bait for walleye and/or steel?


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

SF....Was up last night. Water a little murky. Did manage about 30-40 fish. Merry Christmas.


----------



## castingincortland (Apr 2, 2008)

I went up lat week with my buddie to Conneaut. We caught some and couldnt believe we used shiners instead of maggots. Fried them up today and they were tasty.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Fried smelt....YUM!!!! Just had some last thursday (the clarmont in columbus).


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

At least some smelt are in at 72nd. Our walleye were puking them up in the livewell.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

went up tonight and got a few dozen. it was very slow, the water was like chocolate milk, less the 3" vis. shiners were the ticket, maggots didnt catch one smelt. i talked to several people before i left that were still chugging and some had more than me, some had less. we need the water to clear up.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

if anyone would be willing to have a newbie along, I'd love to learn about smelt fishing! 
As a side note, I opened up some old salmon eggs and they SMELT pretty bad!! lol.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> Giant Eagle has them in the seafood section if you want to buy them frozen. Cleveland gets them good but walleye fishing is still good so a few of us haven't tried for smelt yet, when I do I'll report back. You cut the heads off with scissors, zipper the belly then clean them out with a tooth brush.


In the 60's I used to catch maybe 40 or more while perch fishing on the Huron pier. I was taught that to clean the small ones, (under 7"), by folks from that state up north, just grab them behind the head & by the eyes & pull, anything that was left was edible. BTW 3 of us would catch like 150 perch over 9".


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Tried 72nd tonight from the marina to the power plant and Nothing. Water is still mud


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Last night smelting still good in Conny. Water visibility about 6 inches. Fish seemed to turn on and off throughout the evening. Just gotta wait em out.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

Curious on a recipe for frying...just batter or flour, egg?


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Batter would be too thick. Just dredge in flour and fry like that. No egg wash. Add whatever seasoning you'd like to the breading but try to keep it light or you'll take away from the flavor.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

The One said:


> Curious on a recipe for frying...just batter or flour, egg?



I just had some the other night. I dip them in egg and then in Italian bread crumbs. Boy did they fry up great. Going to be doing it again on the 2nd while watching all the bowl games..... 

Fried smelt and some home made potato salad.... YUMMMMMMMYY


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I saw people talking about them and wondered how to fix them. They are small right so do you just cut heads and gut them? Is anyone catching at edgewater? Do they catch them in the western basin? Sorry for all the questions but I'm a central Ohio guy. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

quackpot said:


> I saw people talking about them and wondered how to fix them. They are small right so do you just cut heads and gut them? Is anyone catching at edgewater? Do they catch them in the western basin? Sorry for all the questions but I'm a central Ohio guy.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


yes cut heads,gut and eat. No not at edgewater yet. Was down there today and nothing. A lot of small shiners though. Water was still a bit dingy also. I did see one swimming around the lauch.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I went up to Pt. Pelee in Canada in late 70s in springtime. Had to buy a $5 netting permit and then lined up on the beach at dark. Remember 1st 3 pulls nothing then about 30, then 300, then 3 bazillion! It was crazy. Filled up 8 garbage cans and then headed home. Most went to a VFW post who had several fries outta the catch. We took a washtub full and 4 of us cleaned all night. I swore I never wanted to see another smelt after that! Friends ice fish for them up North, may try that latter this year.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

The way I prepare is as follows:
1.Get "No salt or Hint of salt" saltines, but them in a bag- crush, grind, and smother them until they are super fine, almost like flour, but not nearly that fine. 
2.Wash them in egg, coat completely in saltine crumbs, fry. When done frying add sea salt to taste. They are like potato chips. Note- this is what I use for any type of panfish also.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Can a dip net be used in Ohio to catch smelt???
Thanks guys


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezman
you can use 6'x6' dip net for minows on lake erie,you can have 500 minows.

snag


----------



## brickman (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Steelhead

One time try Ritz crackers in place of the saltines for the breading. Been using them for our perch fries and all love it.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Sometimes I don't even coat them at all...just throw them in the oil.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Everytime i check this thread for reports i get a different type of cracker to use as breading


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

If this weather stabilizes, it will be smelt time again! Can't wait to fry these bad boys up..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

russ9054 said:


> Everytime i check this thread for reports i get a different type of cracker to use as breading


=========================================================

Thats because everyone has different taste. I prefer mine uncoated.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I was looking for any conneaut updated smelt reports i would like to take the kids up saturday night we went up last weekend and it was very slow hoping for a better report to make the 70 mile trip a little more worth while 
and also what is the water clairity it was very muddy when we were up

any help will be appriciated thank you in advance


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

according to Jack's report on Snug Harbor's recorded message, it sounds good for the weekend.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Filled the bottom of a bucket and then some last night at Conneaut. If you have a cast net, umbrella net or large dip net, take it with you and scoop some emeralds. They aren't hitting anything but emeralds. Nice meeting you Dfrenzy!


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

My kid fished for the first half hour and went to sleep in the truck. Today I had him cleaning them, he hasn't ever cleand fish before so smelt are easy. Buckipicker thanks for the shinners it was good talkin to you. We might be back tonight, its all my kid has talked about today.


----------

